# Sykrim - Eure Lustigsten Fünde mit Schmuddelheftchen:D



## X3niC (17. November 2011)

*Sykrim - Eure Lustigsten Fünde mit Schmuddelheftchen*

Seid gegrüßt edle Recken!

Ich habe gestern, beim freudigen umherschweifen, in Skyrim den ersten Porno gefunden (Der Titel: The Lusty Argonian Maid) 
Hab natürlich gleich die F12 Taste gezückt und ihn für euch festgehalten. Da das erotische Büchlein nur wenige Seiten dick ist könnt ihr ihn gleich ganz lesen.
Falls ihr auch solche lustigen Sachen (Figuren, Gegenstände, Situationen, Bugs, etc) gefunden habt würde ich mich über einen Beitrag freuen!
Eine grobe Übersetzung für die, die vllt mit Englisch Probleme haben:


Spoiler



F : Mein Gott, das ist ja mal ein Laib Brot! Aber wie soll es jemals in meinen Offen passen?
M : Mein Schatz, dieses Laib Brot ist noch nicht zum Backen bereit, es muss erst aufgehen.
F : Könnten wir das nur irgendwie beschleunigen. Aber wie soll ich solche eine Aufgabe meistern.
M : Ach du mein törichtes kleines Argonisches Dienstmädchen, du musst deine Hände verwenden.
F : Du wünscht ich solle dein Laib Brot kneten (kneed??)? Hier?
M : Natürlich!
F : Aber was ist wenn mich die Frau des Hauses erwischt? Dein Laib Brot war doch dafür gedacht ihren Appetit zu sättigen.
M : Mach dir keine Sorgen, meine köstliche Blume. Ich werde das Verlangen der Frau des Hauses später genüge tun.
F : Sehr schön, aber ich fürchte mein Ofen ist nicht heiß genug. Es könnte Stunden dauern.
M : Wir haben genug Zeit, meine süße, genug Zeit.


Hab herzlichst gelacht, als ich es mir durchgelesen habe, da ich erst beim 2ten Lesen gerafft habe das es hier nicht um das normale Backen geht^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlontzi (17. November 2011)

hahaha, sehr gut. ich muss mir unbedingt angewöhnen die ganzen bücher zu lesen!


----------



## Hawkins (17. November 2011)

Das Buch gabs schon in älteren TES Teilen. Den hier hab ich im Elderscrolls wiki gefunden:

Lifts-Her-Tail: Certainly not, kind sir! I am here but to clean your chambers. 
Crantius Colto: Is that all you have come here for, little one? My chambers? 
Lifts-Her-Tail: I have no idea what it is you imply, master. I am but a poor http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/ArgonianArgonian maid. 
Crantius Colto: So you are, my dumpling. And a good one at that. Such strong legs and shapely tail. 
Lifts-Her-Tail: You embarrass me, sir! 
Crantius Colto: Fear not. You are safe here with me. 
Lifts-Her-Tail: I must finish my cleaning, sir. The mistress will have my head if I do not! 
Crantius Colto: Cleaning, eh? I have something for you. Here. Polish my spear. 
Lifts-Her-Tail: But it is huge! It could take me all night! 
Crantius Colto: Plenty of time, my sweet. Plenty of time. 
END OF ACT IV, SCENE III


----------



## X3niC (17. November 2011)

HAHAAH super!


----------



## Neawoulf (17. November 2011)

Die Bücher sind teilweise wirklich genial. "Die muntere argonische Maid" gab es schon in Oblivion. Der Ingame-Autor ist übrigens Crassius Curio in Vivec aus Morrowind (Onkel Crassius), falls ich euch an den erinnert. Der Typ, für den man sich (egal, welches Geschlecht man hat) erst einmal ausziehen soll, bevor er mit einem redet 

Die muntere argonische Maid


----------



## poltergeist (18. November 2011)

Da sind ehrlich gesagt soviele Bücher drin die will ich garnicht lesen xd
in den meisten steht sowieso nur schwachsinn^^ und in jedem zeiten Regal findet man sie ..

trotzdem ein easteregg allemal Lustig


----------



## Stonemender (18. November 2011)

poltergeist schrieb:


> Da sind ehrlich gesagt soviele Bücher drin die will ich garnicht lesen xd
> in den meisten steht sowieso nur schwachsinn^^ und in jedem zeiten Regal findet man sie ..


 
Ein Rollenspieler par excellence.


----------



## aut-taker (22. November 2011)

Von Der argonischen Maid gibt es mehrere Bände, ich hab auch schon einen anderen Teil gefunden, und ich glaub sogar einen dritten


----------



## Lordlaz (25. November 2011)

Für Alle die Gut Englisch können, schaut euch mal diese Seite an Über Skyrim :

Is Skyrim Teaching Your Children How to Perform “Rim Jobs” and Other Homo Erotic Sex Maneuvers?


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2011)

Ist das eine Satire-Seite, oder meinen die das ernst? ^^  Und die frage "Do you feel homosexual after playing Skyrim" => die Frage ist an sich belanglos, wenn man nicht weiß, wieviel Prozent sich schon VORher so fühlten 




Ich find es auch witzig, wie der kleine Sohn des Stadtfürsten in der Drachenfestung zu einem sagt, wenn man an ihm vorbeigeht: "ah, schon wieder einer, der die Stiefel meines Vaters lecken will..."


----------



## aut-taker (25. November 2011)

Der meint das Ernst.. dieser ******* bringt mich zum auszucken > 
Ich hasse sowas, vor allem wenn sie das noch unter dem Deckmantel von Religion (bzw. in dem Fall Christentum) machen, das hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun und ist einfach hirnverbrannter Bullshit!


----------



## Peter23 (25. November 2011)

aut-taker schrieb:


> Der meint das Ernst.. dieser ******* bringt mich zum auszucken >
> Ich hasse sowas, vor allem wenn sie das noch unter dem Deckmantel von Religion (bzw. in dem Fall Christentum) machen, das hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun und ist einfach hirnverbrannter Bullshit!


 
Da bist du auf dem Leim gegangen. Die Seite ist eine Parodie.

Du brauchst dich daher nicht aufregen.


----------



## aut-taker (25. November 2011)

My Bad, habe es mit mit einer anderen Seite verwechselt 
Könnte aber durchaus auch von anderen Kreationisten ernst gemeint sein, man denkt nur mal an Westboro Baptist Church o.ä. 
Na gut, dann find ich es zwar nicht sonderlich lustig, aber ok


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2011)

Ich hab heute einen Skandal entdeckt: Fußfetischist in der Schmiede von Markath... so eine Sau...


----------

